# Toilet: baño, taza, inodoro, retrete, lavabo



## VenusEnvy

Hola, mi buena gente! Por un tiempo, he estado usando la palabra "baño" para referirse al cuarto y también para el aparato. Me preguntaba de los demás nombres para referirse a ese aparato, y dí con muchos!

Al leer los hilos anteriors que pedían traducciones, leí todas las palabras en el título para referirse al aparato.  Cuál es más común es tu país? Hay algúna palabra es se usa con menos frecuencia hoy en día? Hay algúna palabra que da el sentido de otro aparato (uno de madera a diferencia de uno de cerámica, por ej)?

Gracias de antemano a todos! 



Besitos desde los EEUU.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Hola, Venusita!

Yo te puedo contar lo que he oído en España. La palabra más neutra, la que utilizan los vendedores, es "inodoro". Es la que yo utilizaría en contextos formales. También lo llaman "sanitario", pero este término engloba todos los elementos de un cuarto de baño: lavabo, inodoro, bañera/plato de ducha, bidé, etc. 

En un contexto informal se le suele llamar "taza del retrete" o simplemente "taza". También sólo "retrete". Otra manera informal de llamarlo es "taza del báter" ("báter" viene de "water", "water closet").

No recuerdo ningún otro término que se utilice en España, pero seguro que hay más. Yo nunca he visto un retrete que no fuera de cerámica, así que no sé cómo se designaría uno de madera. Sí los he visto de metal, pero no se llaman de ninguna forma especial.

Saludos.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

En mi casa el "baño" es la habitación si tiene bañera, si no tuviera bañera sería sólo "lavabo". Despúes hay la taza o el retrete y es de cerámica así que por la mañana... ¡está helada!  Brrr

Mei


----------



## diegodbs

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hola, mi buena gente! Por un tiempo, he estado usando la palabra "baño" para referirse al cuarto y también para el aparato. Me preguntaba de los demás nombres para referirse a ese aparato, y dí con muchos!
> 
> Al leer los hilos anteriors que pedían traducciones, leí todas las palabras en el título para referirse al aparato. Cuál es más común es tu país? Hay algúna palabra es se usa con menos frecuencia hoy en día? Hay algúna palabra que da el sentido de otro aparato (uno de madera a diferencia de uno de cerámica, por ej)?
> 
> Gracias de antemano a todos!
> 
> En España, taza e inodoro. La palabra "baño" y "lavabo" la usamos para decir "el cuarto de baño". En el "lavabo" también te lavas las manos.
> Retrete se usaba antes, pero ahora suena demasiado vulgar.


----------



## Mei

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Retrete se usaba antes, pero ahora suena demasiado vulgar.



¿Es vulgar? ¿Retrete?.... ¿en serio?  Me parece más vulgar compararlo con una taza... que es donde te tomas el café...  

Mei


----------



## Gizmo77

Tema escatológico mmm cómo me gusta jaja. No conozco la existencia de palabras específicas que designen por ejemplo el material del que están hechos.

Lavabo y baño se usan para referirse más que nada al espacio donde se encuentran (puesto que suele contener un lavabo, una bañera...). Hablando con cierta propiedad, un bar no tiene baños si no lavabos, aseos o servicios (puesto que no cuentan con bañera) aunque esa acepción si la recoge la RAE.

Una letrina es un baño comunitario, el típico de destacamentos militares, que van a parar todos a una misma fosa séptica o zanja.

Wáter o báter acabo de ver que no está recogido en el DRAE, pero su uso está muy extendido (obviamente viene de WC). Perdón, patada monumental, claro que no está recogido ¬¬ porque se escribe "váter".

Una palabra con menos uso, y quizás demasiado barroca es "escusado" (sinónimo de excusado cuando se refiere a "reservado" no a perdonado que siempre será con "x").

Dentro de los usos más o menos comunes de la jerga, se usa "trono" o "roca" ("voy a visitar a roca"--> por una marca de inodoros que se llama de esa manera)

PD: 
- Doctor, ¿me puedo bañar con diarrea?
- bueno.... si tiene suficiente...


----------



## diegodbs

> Wáter o báter acabo de ver que no está recogido en el DRAE


 
Porque es con v.  

Lo de "retrete" no me suena demasiado bien. No creo que alguien que esté reunido con otras personas diga "voy al retrete". Será una apreciación mía, pero nunca utilizo esa palabra.


----------



## fenixpollo

para mucha gente en México... 
*bathroom = el baño*
*toilet = la taza*; el excusado
*sink = el lavabo*; el lavamanos
*tub = la tina*; la bañera
*shower = la regadera*; la ducha

Saludillos...


----------



## Gizmo77

Ya, ya... por eso lo edité (anda que yo, voy guapo...)


----------



## Mei

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Porque es con v.
> 
> Lo de "retrete" no me suena demasiado bien. No creo que alguien que esté reunido con otras personas diga "voy al retrete". Será una apreciación mía, pero nunca utilizo esa palabra.



Vale, Venus, si dices retrete queda feo... mejor decir que vas al "lavabo".

Mei


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico, la habitación es el *baño, *que tiene "lavabo", "bañera", "inodoro" y en ocasiones "bidette".


----------



## fenixpollo

Gizmo77 said:
			
		

> Ya, ya... por eso lo edité (*anda que yo, voy guapo*...)


 Yo también edité el mío, pero tu explicación provoca más preguntas: ¿qué significa lo de "anda que yo, voy guapo"?  

Ah... y para no estar off topic, añado un eufemismo para the toilet: _el cagadero_.  Equivale en inglés a _the sh*tter_.  

Saludos.


----------



## MCGF

Yo siempre uso "baño" independientemente de si hay bañera o no en la habitación, la verdad es que jamás me lo había planteado, es decir, el hecho de que haya diferencia entre unas palabras u otras dependiendo de si la habitación es de un bar o de tu casa ... ¿y qué ocurría en Francia por ejemplo que separan la habitación del váter de la de la bañera? Ahí si lo dices diferenciando todo el mundo sabe qué parte de la casa vas a usar ...


----------



## Mei

MCGF said:
			
		

> Yo siempre uso "baño" independientemente de si hay bañera o no en la habitación, la verdad es que jamás me lo había planteado, es decir, el hecho de que haya diferencia entre unas palabras u otras dependiendo de si la habitación es de un bar o de tu casa ... ¿y qué ocurría en Francia por ejemplo que separan la habitación del váter de la de la bañera? Ahí si lo dices diferenciando todo el mundo sabe qué parte de la casa vas a usar ...



¡¡¡Eres una lianta!!!  

Y qué más da, piensa que lo usa hasta el Rey de España!

Yo me quedo con lavabo, a por cierto, con bidette (bidé, bidet???)

Mei


----------



## MCGF

Mei said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡Eres una lianta!!!
> 
> Y qué más da, piensa que lo usa hasta el Rey de España!
> 
> Yo me quedo con lavabo, a por cierto, con bidette (bidé, bidet???)
> 
> Mei



Pues sí me da, yo soy muy pudorosa 

Por cierto: *Bidé*


----------



## MARIAMARIA

tambien se dice *aseo*o *escusado*, pero es demasiado Fino y delicado....
yo voy al baño siempre haya o no bañera, ducha o lo que sea


----------



## aurilla

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Yo también edité el mío, pero tu explicación provoca más preguntas: ¿qué significa lo de "anda que yo, voy guapo"?
> 
> Ah... y para no estar off topic, añado un eufemismo para the toilet: _el cagadero_. Equivale en inglés a _the sh*tter_.
> 
> Saludos.


 
"the sh*tter" sería el que lleva a cabo la acción. 

The sh*t hole" sería el inodoro (más bien era el nombre vulgar dado a la letrina...)


----------



## fenixpollo

Gizmo y MariaMaria -- tanto *escusado* como *excusado* son aceptados por el DRAE.


----------



## lazarus1907

Normalmente creo que se usa "lavabo" y "(cuarto de) baño", siendo la primera palabra normalmente sólo para lavarse las manos, y la segunda cuando no se quieren dar detalles.

A mí me han educado para que diga "cuarto de baño", que se supone que es lo correcto en situaciones formales (incluso mi profesora de gramática insistía en ésto por alguna razón).

"retrete" me suena ligeramente vulgar, o al menos poco formal, pero igual es por educación.




> *baño.*
> 
> 5. m. cuarto de baño.
> 7. m. retrete (ǁ aposento).
> 
> *cuarto de baño.*
> 
> 1. m. En una vivienda, pieza con lavabo, retrete, bañera y otros sanitarios.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


 
Lo cual me recuerda que quiero abrir un hilo sobre la cisterna del váter.


----------



## Gizmo77

Por lo que he visto y confirmado de nuevo, excusado es sinónimo de escusado cuando se usa como adjetivo, no cuando es como sustantivo. (DRAE dixit)

PS: Vas guapo/listo --> (estás completamente equivocado) 

Vas guapo si crees que te voy a dejar mi coche.


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Gizmo y MariaMaria -- tanto *escusado* como *excusado* son aceptados por el DRAE.


 

Significados de excusado. No es sinónimo de escusado.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual

Del part. de _excusar_).*1.* adj. Que por privilegio está libre de pagar tributos.*2.* adj. Superfluo e inútil para el fin que se desea.*3.* adj. Que no hay necesidad de hacer o decir. _Excusado es que yo dé razón a todos de mi conducta_*4.* adj. Tributario que no pagaba directamente al rey o señor, sino a la persona o comunidad a cuyo favor se había concedido el privilegio.*5.* adj. Dicho de un labrador: Elegido por el rey u otro privilegiado para que le cobrase y pagase los diezmos. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.http://forum.wordreference.com/*6.* m. Derecho que tenía la Hacienda real de elegir, entre todas las casas dezmeras de cada parroquia, una que pagase los diezmos al rey, en vez de pagarlos a la Iglesia.*7.* m. Cantidad que dichas casas rendían.*8.* m. Tribunal en que se decidían los pleitos relativos a las casas dezmeras.*9.* f. Acción y efecto de excusar.


----------



## fenixpollo

aurilla said:
			
		

> "the sh*tter" sería el que lleva a cabo la acción.
> 
> The sh*t hole" sería el inodoro (más bien era el nombre vulgar dado a la letrina...)


 No estoy de acuerdo, aurilla.  Nunca he escuchado a alguien describir a una persona como "sh*tter", aunque gramaticamente tiene esa estructura.  

La persona que tiene la fama de inventar el excusado moderno se llamaba John Crapper.  Su apellido se convirtió en el nombre del aparato ("the crapper") y tambié en verbo (_cagar = to crap)_.  La forma más vulgar de decir "crap" es "shit".  Por eso, el excusado se puede llamar (de manera definitivamente vulgar) "the crapper", igual como "the shitter".

Y gracias por la explicación, Gizmo.


----------



## fenixpollo

E said:
			
		

> nificados de excusado. No es sinónimo de escusado.


 según mi búsqueda.. *escusado**, da**.*(De _escusa_).*1.* adj. Reservado, preservado o separado del uso común.*2.* m. *retrete.* 
Saludos.


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> según mi búsqueda.. *escusado**, da**.*(De _escusa_).*1.* adj. Reservado, preservado o separado del uso común.*2.* m. *retrete.*
> Saludos.


 

En otro enlace encotré lo mismo que tu Fenixpollo

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/excusado


 Me imagino que por uso se podrán emplear ambas....


----------



## beatrizg

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> para mucha gente en México...
> *bathroom = el baño*
> *toilet = la taza*; el excusado
> *sink = el lavabo*; el lavamanos
> *tub = la tina*; la bañera
> *shower = la regadera*; la ducha
> 
> Saludillos...


 
En Colombia:

bathroom = baño
toilet = inodoro
sink =  lavamanos
tub = tina
shower = ducha

un saludo.


----------



## Yamilee Blanco

Hola colegas:
     Es un placer y un honor saluarles nuevamente. He estado leyendo sus comentarios acerca de la palabra retrete, escusado,lavabo, taza, toilet, etc. Me llama mucho la atención, que ninguno de ustedes hace la diferencia entre unos y otros. En mi país, cuando nos referimos al retrete o al escusado, simplemente nos estamos refiriendo al recinto que se encuentra fuera de la casa que se usa para hacer las necesidades fisiológicas, o sea un escusado de hueco, o como se le dice en inglés un "outhouse." Realmente, este retrete o escusado, no tiene nada más que el asiento con un hueco, para hacer las necesidades que van directamente a un hueco profundo hecho en la tierra. Generalmente se encuentran dos asientos por retrete. Uno para adultos y otro para niños. Cuando el hueco en la tierra está lleno, simplemente se cubre con tierra,para evitar enfermedades. Entiendo que esto es muy común en países africanos, asiáticos y algunos lugares de latinoamérica. Creo que el "toilet", como anglicismo, solamente se refiere a la mal llamada taza del servicio sanitario, que es todo el conjunto, ya sea con bañera o sin ella, pero con los otros accesorios (taza, lavatorio y muebles de baño).
Si estoy equivocada, por favor háganmelo saber. Gracias y que tengan un feliz fin de semana. Saludos: Yamilée


----------



## fenixpollo

Yamilee Blanco said:
			
		

> Creo que el "toilet", como anglicismo, solamente se refiere a la mal llamada taza del servicio sanitario, que es todo el conjunto, ya sea con bañera o sin ella, pero con los otros accesorios (taza, lavatorio y muebles de baño).
> Si estoy equivocada, por favor háganmelo saber. Gracias y que tengan un feliz fin de semana.


Yamilée,

"Toliet" puede significar la taza/el excusado, donde uno se sienta; *y* puede significar el cuarto de baño. El primero es común en inglés americano; el segundo es más común en inglés británico.

Saludos.


----------



## Yamilee Blanco

Thank you, Fenixpollo:
     I surely appreciate your comments. After I sent my message, I remembered another term used for "outhouse." I am sure it was "letrina." I am almost sure I heard it from Dominican students while I was in the States. Maybe other people in the forum can confirm this.
     Anyhow, thanks again. Muchíiiiisimas gracias. Have a great week. Cordially, Yamilée


----------



## AiComPatim

Como he visto que alguien dudaba sobre el material con que se fabrica el retrete, aportaré que el material actual es casi siempre la loza (que es un tipo de ceràmica) y suele estar esmaltada del color deseado.


----------



## Yamilee Blanco

Gracias, AiComPatim, por tu valioso aporte. Yo creo que la duda no es en cuanto al material de fabricación, sino a la connotación del término en relación con la zona geográfica en que se emplea. Me parece que en algunos lugares de habla hispana, se conoce el retrete como aquel que se usa fuera de la casa y hecho de madera, al cual le llaman también letrina y escusado de hueco, u otros. Sin embargo, entiendo por tu explicación, que también se le llama retrete al fabricado con loza. Sería interesante destacar diferencias por regiones. Gracias nuevamente y que pases una feliz semana. Saludos, Yamilée


----------



## PaulinitaPauPau

En mi pais se usa baño, tenga o no tenga bañera, y este en casa o en bares, restaurantes, etc.
Y por ejemplo cuando quieres comprar o describir una casa, te dicen que tiene 2 y medio baños, o sea 2 baños con tina o ducha, con taza y con el lavabo y uno solo con la taza y el lavabo.


----------



## frankieparpy

POCETA EN VENEZUELA


VenusEnvy said:


> Hola, mi buena gente! Por un tiempo, he estado usando la palabra "baño" para referirse al cuarto y también para el aparato. Me preguntaba de los demás nombres para referirse a ese aparato, y dí con muchos!
> 
> Al leer los hilos anteriors que pedían traducciones, leí todas las palabras en el título para referirse al aparato. Cuál es más común es tu país? Hay algúna palabra es se usa con menos frecuencia hoy en día? Hay algúna palabra que da el sentido de otro aparato (uno de madera a diferencia de uno de cerámica, por ej)?
> 
> Gracias de antemano a todos!
> 
> 
> 
> Besitos desde los EEUU.


----------



## Porteño

En Argentina se refiere al baño, siendo esto el cuarto de baño, el toilette o lo que sea, donde se hace sus necesidades sanitarias. No importe tampoco que sea en una casa o un bar. El cartel dice 'BAÑOS'.


----------



## Alief

So while we're in the subject, how do they say in Spain, " Flush the toilet". Remember that most people don't know that there is a chain inside the tank. All they see is una palanca or una agarradera(flushing handle)--Con tanto respeto--ALief


----------



## fenixpollo

Alief said:


> So while we're in the subject, how do they say in Spain, " Flush the toilet". Remember that most people don't know that there is a chain inside the tank. All they see is una palanca or una agarradera(flushing handle)--Con tanto respeto--ALief


 Your question is out of place in this thread, Alief. It is a different question from the question in the first post of this thread, and if it weren't already in the dictionary, it would deserve its own thread: 

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=flush&dict=enes

Saludos.


----------



## Maitegeek

Justamente estoy traduciendo la ficha de productos de Roca, se usa principalmente inodoro y raras veces taza (siempre me pasa por la mente un cafe....)

Para decir el cuarto donde hay inodoro pero sin banera, yo siempre uso el bano como asi la primera profesora (espanola) me ha ensenado, y es mas corta la palabra ;-) Pero veo que lo que usan mas los espanoles es servicios, luego el lavabo. Alguien lo confirme??


----------



## AiComPatim

En España se usan muchas palabras para el local con váter pero si bañera, dependiendo de las distintas regiones

servicio o servicios = se usa en lugares públicos, poco en una casa particular
lavabo, aseo, baño = son prácticamente sinónimos


----------



## Pap Mamá

aquí en la USA: inglés:

retrete = refers to the old fastioned words "water closet" having a bowl taza for sitting on with the tank of water hanging above with a pull cord. yes the first "water Closets" in 1800's were made of wood. [the first indoor toilets]

before that they had "outhouses " a house with a wooden toilet separte from the house. [ no water] today they can be found in parks hiking areas construction work a blue mental plastic house with wooden toilet seat /taza [ no water  cemical tank]

inodoro = is the modern day "toilets" found in houses they have is a water tank behind the sitting bowl and it is one unit. 

Taza de baño = the sitting bowl itself  the other parts are separte such as that the water may come into bowl itself and the flush handle maybe located on the wall or it maybe self flushing bowl  it may or may not have lid. in cases of public restrooms these maybe strong flushing bowels.

Metal toilets: I have seen a few in industiral settings they are mostly taza de baño.

Hope this helps


----------



## worcerize

fenixpollo said:


> aurilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> "the sh*tter" sería el que lleva a cabo la acción.
> 
> 
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo, aurilla.  Nunca he escuchado a alguien describir a una persona como "sh*tter", aunque gramaticamente tiene esa estructura.
Click to expand...

Estoy de acuerdo con fenixpollo: en inglés britanico, "shitter" (muy vulgar) significa el aparatus, no la persona.



aurilla said:


> The sh*t hole" sería el inodoro (más bien era el nombre vulgar dado a la letrina...)


En inglés britanico, es cierto que "shit hole" ("shithole") no significa ni el aparatus ni el cuarto.  (Quizás, literalmente, se puede describir a un agujero en la tierra en que se caga, pero no me suena bien.)  En cambio, "shithole" es jerga que significa "antro" (en el sentido de un bar/club de mala muerte).
_"—Why do you want to go there?  It's a shithole."_


----------

